# Proper Ladder Usage



## Stephen H

I just saw this picture.
It's one of those things that looks more dangerous than it really is.

We work on projects like this all the time.
there is actually an easier,much safer solution available-and renting a man lift would be pointless.

If I understand the situation correctly---- they are trying to replace a slate on the right side of the valley.

Typically 
we would run a ladder up the reverse gable on the left side of the valley---right at the foot of the valley
then we would hang a hook ladder from the lower ridge further to the right

and then hang a shorter hook ladder to the right of that one

2 guys---start to finish,under 10 minutes.
In actual practice you are usually talking about scattered slate replacements across the roof--- so it might have been even faster to drop down to that slate from above and to the right if you had previously needed to access another slate.

the method these to guys chose-not the greatest--- but more like pointlessly silly and not as dangerous as it looked..........

until something goes wrong---like the right rail on the ground ladder fails, LOL
stephen


----------



## 91782

ohiohomedoctor said:


> This was discussed in a fb group a few weeks ago. That is much safer than it looks. Id climb that.


If you throw in a sixer - I'd pay to watch you.


----------



## GettingBy

He is depending on the friction between the ladder and the roof to steady his ladder. It's safer, the less pitch the roof has.

If he gets away with this he has used up a considerable portion of his lifetime allotment of luck and so should stay under a bed somewhere for the rest of his life.:thumbsup:


----------



## Stephen H

GettingBy said:


> He is depending on the friction between the ladder and the roof to steady his ladder. It's safer, the less pitch the roof has.
> 
> If he gets away with this he has used up a considerable portion of his lifetime allotment of luck and so should stay under a bed somewhere for the rest of his life.:thumbsup:


 actually--- if anything, you have the situation reversed.
the bottom rung of the top ladder is bearing on the top rung of the ground ladder.

the top ladder can't slide right, because of the slope of the main roof---and the STEEPER that is, the safer he is

As long as he keeps his body weight VERY near the right rail of the top ladder it isn't going to pivot UPHILL and to the left---- he is actually pretty safe

the right rail of the ground ladder is the suspect part.

As long as he is on the roof--- he is probably ok---- the dangerous moment is when he is coming down and just clears the gutter and all his weight is on that right rail---and then the right rail crumples

of course the hook on the fly section of the ground ladder has probably punched a hole through the valley flashing---- but that's anonther discussion, LOL
stephen


----------



## 91782

Stephen H said:


> actually--- if anything, you have the situation reversed.
> the bottom rung of the top ladder is bearing on the top rung of the ground ladder.
> 
> the top ladder can't slide right, because of the slope of the main roof---and the STEEPER that is, the safer he is
> 
> As long as he keeps his body weight VERY near the right rail of the top ladder it isn't going to pivot UPHILL and to the left---- he is actually pretty safe
> 
> the right rail of the ground ladder is the suspect part.
> 
> As long as he is on the roof--- he is probably ok---- the dangerous moment is when he is coming down and just clears the gutter and all his weight is on that right rail---and then the right rail crumples
> 
> of course the hook on the fly section of the ground ladder has probably punched a hole through the valley flashing---- but that's anonther discussion, LOL
> stephen



OK, got it.

Wanted, experienced slate roofer. Must have:

1. Degree in Applied Physics
2. Degree in Materials Science
3. Related by blood to the Flying Wallenda Family.

We offer good working conditions, a full schedule, and your own company mountain goat after 6 months.


----------



## Stephen H

SmallTownGuy said:


> OK, got it.
> 
> Wanted, experienced slate roofer. Must have:
> 
> 1. Degree in Applied Physics
> 2. Degree in Materials Science
> 3. Related by blood to the Flying Wallenda Family.
> 
> We offer good working conditions, a full schedule, and your own company mountain goat after 6 months.


 that IS pretty funny.
I don't think I would phrase it that way------ but I think maybe it is more comparable to guys who pin up the gaurd on a circular saw.

most of us would look at that and say" that's just crazy stupid"

but then again we all know guys who have worked with the gaurd pinned up for 20-30 years without incident

Me, personally--- I wouldn't use that ladder set up , nor would I let my lads---because we have easier,faster and infinitely safer ways to reach that spot at the same or lower cost AND we won't punch a hole in the valley.
Stephen


----------



## CarrPainting

SmallTownGuy said:


> OK, got it.
> 
> Wanted, experienced slate roofer. Must have:
> 
> 1. Degree in Applied Physics
> 2. Degree in Materials Science
> 3. Related by blood to the Flying Wallenda Family.
> 
> We offer good working conditions, a full schedule, and your own company mountain goat after 6 months.


So any chance i could get just the goat?


----------



## S.U.M

This could be worse.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Ive done some knee knocking, white knuckling, nearly chit myself jobs back in the day there is no way in hell id get up on that ladder. :no: Must bounce around big time up that high


----------



## S.U.M

Balls of steel or s**t for brains


----------



## MattK

Imagine the OSHA inspector's reaction to pulling up and seeing some fool on an extension ladder based on a maxed out 80'+ boom lift. There has to be an easier way to reach that point. 

I've been in fully maxed 60' lifts and they sway like a mother. That's a long drop and a sudden stop I don't need...


----------



## slowsol

S.U.M said:


> View attachment 151601
> 
> 
> This could be worse.


For all you guys b*tching about OSHA. This is the reason they exist.


----------



## 91782

slowsol said:


> For all you guys b*tching about OSHA. This is the reason they exist.


Which is not quite the same as saying that OSHA is always effective.


----------



## slowsol

SmallTownGuy said:


> Which is not quite the same as saying that OSHA is always effective.



Who said that?


----------



## TylerThePainter

480sparky said:


>


LOL!


Put on a harnesss, rope, and knee pads.

Get to the peak and hammer as many spikes in an anchor... and do your repair with the harness and rope...

that's allot safer than handling sketchy ladders...


----------



## m1911

S.U.M said:


> Balls of steel or s**t for brains


Perhaps a little of both...


----------



## 1985gt

MattK said:


> Imagine the OSHA inspector's reaction to pulling up and seeing some fool on an extension ladder based on a maxed out 80'+ boom lift. There has to be an easier way to reach that point.
> 
> I've been in fully maxed 60' lifts and they sway like a mother. That's a long drop and a sudden stop I don't need...


The easier way would be a 120' lift. :laughing: Personally I don't think the 80' sway as bad as the 60's. I don't know why, maybe it was just the lift. 


We were asked to do a job on a coal plant. Put a EPDM over the coal chute. The bottom of this area was 180' off the ground. They wanted to build up the coal pile 70' and then stick a 120+ foot lift on it. Only two of use said they would do it. The pucker factor would have been sky high those days.


----------



## 91782

slowsol said:


> Who said that?


(looks around) OK, I'm saying it.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

And I thought my setup the other day was bad


----------



## MattK

1985gt said:


> The easier way would be a 120' lift. :laughing: Personally I don't think the 80' sway as bad as the 60's. I don't know why, maybe it was just the lift.
> 
> 
> We were asked to do a job on a coal plant. Put a EPDM over the coal chute. The bottom of this area was 180' off the ground. They wanted to build up the coal pile 70' and then stick a 120+ foot lift on it. Only two of use said they would do it. The pucker factor would have been sky high those days.


Been in 60' boom lifts but never larger as most work is residential. They always make me uneasy at full extension, I worry about the counterweights being sufficient watching the base rock under my movements in the basket.


----------



## 1985gt

We had a guy once run a 60' up maxed out, only sitting on 3 wheels. He was a idiot though.

The articulated ones are easier to get in a bad spot with for the most part though the machines will handle a lot more then you would think. The straighter the boom is the more stable the machine.


----------



## JT Wood

slowsol said:


> For all you guys b*tching about OSHA. This is the reason they exist.


Maybe they should mind their own business. I don't need or want their help.:thumbsup:

I don't need a fat tax, or gps in my truck either.


----------



## JT Wood

SmallTownGuy said:


> Which is not quite the same as saying that OSHA is always effective.


I thought the main goal of osha was to justify their existence?


----------



## slowsol

JT Wood said:


> Maybe they should mind their own business. I don't need or want their help.:thumbsup:
> 
> I don't need a fat tax, or gps in my truck either.



It's not for your benefit. It's the benefit of the employees. I'm not going to argue that OSHA is best/right/justified/whatever. When you see crap like that, people that are not morons would stop it. But obviously they didn't.


----------



## Builders Inc.

And this is why I am only wanting to work on stuff 50 ft and under! You couldn't pay me enough to do high rise work... We have plenty of harnesses and don't really go over 30 ft. Thats enough for me.


----------



## Rustbucket

I wonder what OSHA will think about these?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGak8fnVKXk


----------



## insane

That just blows my mind. The spring in that thing looks like it could send you for a ride.


----------



## Rustbucket

insane said:


> That just blows my mind. The spring in that thing looks like it could send you for a ride.



Yeah, and YOU'RE Insane!!😂

All kidding aside, I saw that setup, and all I could think about was broken necks, backs and liability insurance. Oh, and a visit from OSHA. I can't believe anybody thinks that's a good idea to bring to market. I hope THEY have a good insurance policy. I have a feeling they'll need it!


----------



## blacktop

Don't try this at home!!


----------



## blacktop

OK!! This guy needs a ladder!!


----------



## Ohteah

blacktop said:


> OK!! This guy needs a ladder!!


That's top 3 dumbest ideas I've ever seen. Is that even as plank?


----------



## hdavis

blacktop said:


> OK!! This guy needs a ladder!!


I've done that before - he just needs a guard and an OSHA approved plank.


----------



## illbuildit.dd

blacktop said:


> Don't try this at home!!


Been there many times. Once or twice on stilts. Yeah, I was young. 
When I worked for a drywall contractor years ago, he was a non working contractor. With an IQ of probably 5. How he got his start? Was walking stilts on a scaffold 2 sections high, stepped off, 90 degreed both ankles, and got the stilt pole shoved in his hole. 
In court got his dr bills paid and 300,000 cash settlement
For being stupid


----------



## mgb

blacktop said:


> OK!! This guy needs a ladder!!


I'd paint that window with a brush tied to an 8' broom handle.

For all it takes to thrown on a harness and have a failsafe. You could do alot of stupid things with alot less risk.


----------



## pritch

I took this a few weeks ago on one of our jobs. While I was yelling and fumbling around for my camera, the electrician that was standing on the top of the ladder got down and is hiding in the other side of the lift. You just can't fix stupid.


----------



## kwunch

insane said:


> That just blows my mind. The spring in that thing looks like it could send you for a ride.


The spring in that thing looks like it's about to walk the ladder out for him. I've done some dumb stuff, knowing that it was dumb and not the safest way to go about it, but I've never done that dumb.


----------

